# Trencher or excavator for drainage pipes



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

I need to dig some trenches for drainage pipes. I will be using 4" pvc piping. I am also digging a swell (probably 8 inches wide). I will need to go through some roots in areas. It will probably be 100ft of digging that needs to be done (no deeper than a foot). The mini excavator is around $200 a day. The trencher is $150. The trencher only digs 5" wide, so I will have to make two passes for the swell. It will work well for the drainage pipe, however. The mini excavator has a 10" bucket.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Either machine can dig a ditch for the pipin',....
The trencher is less tramatic to the surroundin's,...

For yer Swale, I'd think the track-hoe would be better,...
But,...
A Swale is more of a Wide "V" shape, rather than a 8" or 10" or 20" trench,...
It should be gentle, walkable, mowable, pretty much Unnoticeable after it's reseeded,....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Make sure and call Miss Utility first.


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

Which one will dig the trench more efficiently considering the roots?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Malcolm said:


> Which one will dig the trench more efficiently considering the roots?


Ayuh,.... Unless they're Massive roots, either oughta chew right through 'em,....

If the roots are Massive, yer gonna be choppin' 'em with an axe anyways,...


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

For trenching, I like a trencher, because it deposits the soil in a berm right along the excavation, so minimizes the footprint and is easy to backfill, but it is not a practical tool for widening an existing trench.


----------



## red92s (Nov 14, 2012)

You'll get a more consistently sloped trench (important for your drainage pipes) with the trencher. The excavator will have a steeper learning curve and you'll make a bigger mess. By the time you are getting the hang of the excavator . . .you'd be done with the trencher. 100' and a shallow with something like the little Vermeer tracked trencher that Home Depot rents could be knocked out in an hour.


----------

